# Notifying insurers



## Jamie32 (Nov 10, 2014)

I've decided to go ahead and get the stage 4 from Litchfield"after promising my wife I would'nt" I don't want to void my insurance by not notifying them for the sake of a small sum of money compared to the value of the car....
I'm now starting to get a little nervous as I haven't heard anything back from them in the last couple of working days....
I just wanted to know how other people have got on when notifying there insurers,
cheers.


----------



## Karejoca (Mar 5, 2014)

I was with Admiral before my SVM 650R conversion - I was very open about all the modifications to find they wouldn't cover me any longer - they only cover a max power increase of 25%

Ended up with Adrian Flux - premium ended up about 30% but at least i am sure i am covered now - so happy.

All i would say - best to be very open about all mods so there won't be any issues later on should anything happen


----------



## Jamie32 (Nov 10, 2014)

Karejoca said:


> I was with Admiral before my SVM 650R conversion - I was very open about all the modifications to find they wouldn't cover me any longer - they only cover a max power increase of 25%
> 
> Ended up with Adrian Flux - premium ended up about 30% but at least i am sure i am covered now - so happy.
> 
> All i would say - best to be very open about all mods so there won't be any issues later on should anything happen


Those are my thoughts also, I'm more then happy to pay 30%-50% increase so long as I'm covered.


----------



## Karejoca (Mar 5, 2014)

Sorry - just worked it out - 40% increase, but was still OK with that


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

Try 330% extra for 800bhp 

Not got mine insured yet. No real issues as it's still off the road.

I only pay £342 at the moment. Flux quoted me £900 but only added some of my stated mods, don't believe I would be fully covered. Not got back I touch with them again yet.

Only other quite was around £1400

Not sure what I will end up doing.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Have you (or anyone) had your 650r or stage 4 car dynoed before and after? As you probably won't be above 25% power increase.


----------

